# Guild Wars 2



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

I feel like I'm alone on this one, or it seems that way, but I don't think I'm more excited for any other game in the next year than Guild Wars 2. I was a huge fan of the first one and love the F2P model that they use. (Mostly because I'm cheap) If you haven't checked it out, please do yourself a favor. It looks stunning. If you are a fan of MMORPGs, just take a look. Please post your comments, favorite this or that, etc.

Official site: http://www.guildwars2.com/en/

Community site and forums: http://www.guildwars2guru.com/

Official Twitter: @GuildWars2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

I cant wait for it! Been playing the first for almost 5 yrs now. My only concern about 2 is that it will be too much like WoW =/


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> I cant wait for it! Been playing the first for almost 5 yrs now. My only concern about 2 is that it will be too much like WoW =/


I worry about the same, only a little bit though. Combat seems to be faster paced and quite different. The pvp sounds exciting! I like how i read somewhere about how they are trying to make it more social, and team based. GW1 ruined team play with henchmen and heroes, although it was great when there was no other option..


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats one of the things i like about GW1, if you dont want to play with other people you dont have to. Besides, most of the time henchies have better builds than half the pugs you get -_-

Normally stay in DoA though, member of [LOD大]


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Thats one of the things i like about GW1, if you dont want to play with other people you dont have to. Besides, most of the time henchies have better builds than half the pugs you get -_-
> 
> Normally stay in DoA though, member of [LOD大]


Don't get me wrong! I LOVED heroes and henchmen. But unless you were part of a nice, big guild/alliance, which eventually I had to leave my close friends guild because it was so dead and depressing, then you are stuck using heroes. It took them a long time to make it where you can use 7 heroes though.. I had stopped playing by then :/

Haven't really played since last summer. I'm a beta veteran though  Do you have a full HoM?

EDIT: Getting on right now to check for bday presents and to see if I'm still in my guild 
Oh. I forgot when I quit i rejoined my friends guild.. Too bad, i loved that one. We may or may not have been in an alliance with LOD, it sounds familiar.


----------



## remicks (Jul 13, 2011)

I still play GW on occasion and am eagerly awaiting GW2!

remicks
Team StormDroid
[Sent from my rooted and overclocked Ally using RootzWiki Forums app.]


----------

